# I Give Up - Bye Bye TIVO



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

I GIVE UP. I hate to say it, I used to LOVE my Tivo. I talked my 2 brothers, 1 uncle and my parents into buying them, and they all thought they were great, but no more....we all give up.

The slowdowns we (and apparently alot of others) have been seeing for the last couple months have just gotten out of hand. The units are SO SLOW that it is just too painful to use. We have all decided to cancel our Tivo accounts. 

If Tivo would just ADMIT there's a problem and tell us they are working on it, that would go a long way to helping...but whenever any of us have called about it, they act like we are the only people on the planet with these issues, and give O-SO-HELPFUL suggestions re-starting the unit, placing new batteries in the remote, etc...

Verizon FIOS TV will be available by us very soon, so we've all decided to just get FIOS TV and use their DVR box.

It's too bad...that's 4 Tivo customers in my family alone that are leaving, and no longer recomend Tivo to friends and co-workers. Is Tivo TRYING to go out of business?


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Have fun with that lovely Motorola DVR from Verizon. You'll be begging for a slow Tivo after about a week of missed shows, horrible GUI, etc.

I suffered through the Verizon DVR for 9 months before I was finally able to get an S3.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't give up just yet. The fix is right around the corner
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4548078&&#post4548078

PS the CSRs are just following some script - Reps from TiVo have acknowledged the problem on this board and indeed are working on the fix as demonstrated in the post I gave the link to above.

Welocome to the forum and I think you will find more definitive answers here then from calling in to TiVo. Plus as an added bonus we also include a wide variety of opinions  Looking forward to reading more of yours.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

TexasAg said:


> Have fun with that lovely Motorola DVR from Verizon. You'll be begging for a slow Tivo after about a week of missed shows, horrible GUI, etc.
> 
> I suffered through the Verizon DVR for 9 months before I was finally able to get an S3.


No way is Tivo getting close to $700 for a DVR from me, and then raising the monthly rates.

When it comes right down to it.....I just need something to record my season passes. So far my Comcast box has managed to do that....it's not pretty, and it's not easy to use, but by golly I get to watch my shows in HD.

Tivo better get their act together and fix the slowdown issues for my 3 S2 boxes, or I'll dump them as well and go to either Comcast or DirectTV.

-kevin


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

steve1968 said:


> If Tivo would just ADMIT there's a problem and tell us they are working on it, that would go a long way to helping...but whenever any of us have called about it, they act like we are the only people on the planet with these issues, and give O-SO-HELPFUL suggestions re-starting the unit, placing new batteries in the remote, etc...


They have. Read the forum, use the search. I'll agree that one shouldn't have to go to those lengths, but the information is out there and the thread the Zeo linked points to a fix really, really soon.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

TexasAg,
I've used the Verizon DSR at a friends house a few times, and although not as slick as the Tivo interface, it was much quicker that what I'm dealing with now. Then again, almost anything would be fast than waiting 15-20 seconds every time you want to just stop or start a recording. 

For example, I was watching a recording just thie morning and clicked the TIVO button to return to the menu....I kid you not, I timed it and it took 22 seconds for the menu to appear. At first I had thought it was a bad HD or something, but we are getting similar results on all 4 units.

ZeoTivo,
I know the CSR's are just doing their job and saying what they are told, but it says VOLUMES that I can get better, faster and more accurate information on a free non-affiliated board than from the actual company I'm paying money to.

Maybe something miraculous will happen before we cancel the accounts, who knows, but at this point it's a pretty done deal that we'll be leaving. Unless Tivo actually comes out and says "We know about the issue and plan an update on or about XXX" I don't see I have much of a choice. Customers can't be expected to wait for an undetermined amount of time for an update that might or might not fix a problem than the company officially does not admit exists when you call them.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

GoHokies!,
I did seach and read through quite a bit, but the end result comes down to the POSSIBILITY that an update that MIGHT address the issue of slowdowns just MIGHT be available soon. 

As someone who is paying money for a service from Tivo, should I be expected to sit back and say "OK, I'll just keep paying and MAYBE it'll get fixed". Sorry...I think not.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

steve1968 said:


> GoHokies!,
> I did seach and read through quite a bit, but the end result comes down to the POSSIBILITY that an update that MIGHT address the issue of slowdowns just MIGHT be available soon.
> 
> As someone who is paying money for a service from Tivo, should I be expected to sit back and say "OK, I'll just keep paying and MAYBE it'll get fixed". Sorry...I think not.


so then linking to someone who *actually* has the fix *running on their TiVo DVR *in a thread *started by a TiVo representative* who is announcing the final open Beta for the *FALL 2006 release* is not enough proof that an actual fix will be released ?


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

If it's so official, then why does Tivo (the actual company) not admit to me or other family members who have called that a problem even exists?

Here's an admittedly poor analogy...

Say my car doesn't start because of some problem. I call Ford and they say "Hmmmm, no other cars have that problem, are you SURE you have a problem? Just try again and it'll be fine, maybe tap the battery or slam your door harder". Then, a few block away someone who works for Ford says "Pssst, Ford won't tell you this if you call them, but there IS a problem. There's a fix coming soon. When? Soon. How soon? Soon. Just keep making your car payments and sometime soon you'll be able to use it again."

Beta still means BETA....this issue has been going on for MONTHS, and the window for a FALL release is slowly closing. I really do hope they make it, if not for me, then for the others who will be keeping them.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

steve1968 said:


> TexasAg,
> I've used the Verizon DSR at a friends house a few times, and although not as slick as the Tivo interface, it was much quicker that what I'm dealing with now. Then again, almost anything would be fast than waiting 15-20 seconds every time you want to just stop or start a recording.
> 
> For example, I was watching a recording just thie morning and clicked the TIVO button to return to the menu....I kid you not, I timed it and it took 22 seconds for the menu to appear. At first I had thought it was a bad HD or something, but we are getting similar results on all 4 units.


On the Motorola DVR, I routinely had shows listed in the "To Do" list that suddenly disappeared when it came time to record them. When I tried to manually record them, the DVR said it already was (even though it wasn't). Nice piece of work that DVR was.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

steve1968 said:


> If it's so official, then why does Tivo (the actual company) not admit to me or other family members who have called that a problem even exists?
> 
> Here's an admittedly poor analogy...
> 
> ...


Steve, It sounds like there is no pleasing you now, so have fun moving on. No use arguing with you on this.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Sign up for the beta!


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just want to point out that I'm not looking to trash Tivo for teh sake of it, once they get the slowness issue resolved it really is a good product. I'm also not looking to fight with anyone here...everyone has an opinion and sometimes resonable people can just see thing differently.

I'm just saying that if I am paying money for a service, and the service is borderline unusable, there's a problem. And it would be just good corporate practice for the company to admit that a problem exists in an "official" manner. Be that via the web site, email, or calling for support. These forums are a great resource, but as good as they are, they should not be a defacto replacement for tech support from the company I pay money to.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

kbmb said:


> No way is Tivo getting close to $700 for a DVR from me, and then raising the monthly rates.
> 
> When it comes right down to it.....I just need something to record my season passes. So far my Comcast box has managed to do that....it's not pretty, and it's not easy to use, but by golly I get to watch my shows in HD.
> 
> -kevin


 :up: :up: Same for the sa8300 it ain't pretty (the UI) but the hd picture is. Who ares how pretty the UI is on a DVR? Does it record my shows? Does it play them back?


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dolfer,
I'd would have loved to, but as the 1st post in that thread says, it's closed and not accepting new people.


----------



## sd2528 (Nov 5, 2006)

Honestly Steve I understand exactly where you are coming from. I was annoyed at TiVo for taking so long to get on the HD bandwaggon. I switched to my cable companies DVR because it was the only way I could record HD shows. 

A year later when the series 3 TiVo's finally came out I got even more annoyed at the price and the new subscription pricing. It cost more per month and had a steap $800 initial cost. I just couldn't justify the price for the smooth polish of a TiVo. 

The thing is it's not just that those DVR don't look and feel as nice, they don't do the job. I held out for about 2 months before I broke down and bought a S3 last week (on sale at the TCS). I got tired of the missed shows. As has been said things just disappear off the recording list and it doesn't matter how many times you double and triple check they are there. Unless you want to stay by the TV, and make sure it starts recording on time you can't guarantee it will record. A majority of the time they will but 2-4 missed shows a month is incredibly frustrating.

Eventually I realized the extra 20 seconds is inconsequential to me. It's not like that is 20 seconds of the recording you miss. TiVo back records from when you first tuned into the channel. 

The searching on the Internet message boards for answers because TiVo won't give them too me directly is annoying.

All those things are annoying but the bottom line is I just want to know things will record so I'm sticking with TiVo.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so then linking to someone who *actually* has the fix *running on their TiVo DVR *in a thread *started by a TiVo representative* who is announcing the final open Beta for the *FALL 2006 release* is not enough proof that an actual fix will be released ?


Thanks Zeo, you nailed it.

As far as getting info here vs support, I actually like this way much better. There is some level of offical support for this forum both financially (at some point in the past) and participation wise by the employee. If I'm having trouble with my Tivo, or want to know what's going on with it would you rather turn to:

1) Spend time in phone tree hell, finally get to talk to a person that can only tell you whatever information is made available to them. (and do a poort job of it at that, across the board how many people have gotten different answers from different CSRs - not just at Tivo, but with any company that does phone support)

or 2) Go to a web forum where thousands of people are sharing their experience, supplimented by information from insiders who actually know what the status of the different projects/products is because they are working on them!

Me, I'll take the first hand information in an indexed, easy to search written format over the word of second hand info from someone not invloved with the process anytime..


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

We left after one year because of the slowdown AND expensive pricing. We now have a satellite DVR which is way faster, better, and even less expensive. It was a no brainer!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

All these posts on how Slow the Tivos are, I'm glad I never upgraded beyond the series 1


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

My Series2 works fine for speed. My relative's Humax slowed down. From the apparent leaks of the new software speeding things up back to normal for those with a problem, I say stick around because new software usually comes out within a month of TiVoPony announcing it. Also, a new software priority signup might be available here in the forum soon, so keep the TiVo. I had the experience of using a Comcast DVR in between leaving DirecTV and my new Series3, yucky! Talk about slowdowns with every button push, it was awful.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

robbins said:


> We left after one year because of the slowdown AND expensive pricing. We now have a satellite DVR which is way faster, better, and even less expensive. It was a no brainer!


And yet you're still here!!!

"The slowdown" hasn't been around for a year, and before the increase a few days ago, prices haven't gone up since I bought my first Tivo 2 or 3 years ago.

BZZZZZT!!! I'm glad you're happy with your "satellite DVR", but at least make sure your posts are somewhat based on facts.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

GoHokies! said:


> And yet you're still here!!!
> 
> "The slowdown" hasn't been around for a year, and before the increase a few days ago, prices haven't gone up since I bought my first Tivo 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> BZZZZZT!!! I'm glad you're happy with your "satellite DVR", but at least make sure your posts are somewhat based on facts.


He never said the slowdown had been affecting him for a year. He said after having a Tivo for a year he was now leaving because of the slowdown. For many people the satelite dvr is cheaper so the price could have been a factor in his leaving. Why do Tivo people act just like bible thumpers? Is it impossible for you to admit that not using Tivo might be the right choice for some people?


----------



## ripple_024 (Jan 4, 2005)

the tivo sheep on this board really crack me up


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

HiDefGator said:


> He never said the slowdown had been affecting him for a year. He said after having a Tivo for a year he was now leaving because of the slowdown. For many people the satelite dvr is cheaper so the price could have been a factor in his leaving. Why do Tivo people act just like bible thumpers? Is it impossible for you to admit that not using Tivo might be the right choice for some people?


Hey, if you enjoy an inferior product than far be it from my place to tell you what to use. But, if you're not a Tivo user you have no place here.

It makes no sense that the price wasn't a problem when he decided to get Tivo and then suddenly became a problem somewhere down the line (barring a change in financial position or something else outside the scope of this discussion).

Tivo is the best product out there on the market - if the extra features or usability don't do anything for you, then enjoy your SA8300 or whatever the cable company passes out. However, saying that Tivo is the best product out on the market doesn't make one a bible thumper, sheep or any of the other personal attacks that also have no place here.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

GoHokies! said:


> But, if you're not a Tivo user you have no place here.


Not being snide, but is it your place to decide who has a place? People do come here to help decide if they WANT to be part of the Tivo community. If the site administrators wanted to ensure that only Tivo owners participate, they could require a TSN to register. They do not. So I would think you missed the mark with this comment. But who am I to say?


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

We do love our TiVos and we want them to be the best they can be and I know TiVo Inc will deliver. When someone is giving up waiting for a software upgrade, we want to share our experiences.

A lot of us have had the use of various DVR's other than TiVo and know the difference and that's why were here. Because I don't have DirecTiVos or DirecTV anymore in favor of a Series3, you probably won't find any more new posts by me in the DirecTV forum, but I still have TiVo and enjoy the TiVo enthusiasts found here.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bmgoodman said:


> Not being snide, but is it your place to decide who has a place? People do come here to help decide if they WANT to be part of the Tivo community. If the site administrators wanted to ensure that only Tivo owners participate, they could require a TSN to register. They do not. So I would think you missed the mark with this comment. But who am I to say?


my thoughts exactly :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

steve1968 said:


> And it would be just good corporate practice for the company to admit that a problem exists in an "official" manner. Be that via the web site, email, or calling for support. These forums are a great resource, but as good as they are, they should not be a defacto replacement for tech support from the company I pay money to.


actually it would be really bad corporate practice to officially say "we have a problem with our product" How many companies do that except in the face of legal problems or public safety. Any company that did that would get hammered for it.

so us sheep will just go around here bleating out the actual story and truth of the matter


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

bmgoodman said:


> Not being snide, but is it your place to decide who has a place? People do come here to help decide if they WANT to be part of the Tivo community. If the site administrators wanted to ensure that only Tivo owners participate, they could require a TSN to register. They do not. So I would think you missed the mark with this comment. But who am I to say?


I'm not saying that you should need a TSN to register, or that we should kick out all the people trying to decide if they want a Tivo. I also never said that it was my place to decide, but thanks for putting words in my mouth.

My point is that there isn't a place here for someone who left Tivo months to hang around here just to talk about how much he loves his satellite DVR and try to talk everyone sitting on the fence into ditching their Tivo for something different instead of trying to be helpful. If it had been one or two posts and relatively more recent then I probably would have not made the comment, but given robbin's long history of naysaying and adding no helpful content to the threads that he craps in I still stand by what I said.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

GoHokies! said:


> I'm not saying that you should need a TSN to register, or that we should kick out all the people trying to decide if they want a Tivo. I also never said that it was my place to decide, but thanks for putting words in my mouth.
> 
> My point is that there isn't a place here for someone who left Tivo months to hang around here just to talk about how much he loves his satellite DVR and try to talk everyone sitting on the fence into ditching their Tivo for something different instead of trying to be helpful. If it had been one or two posts and relatively more recent then I probably would have not made the comment, but given robbin's long history of naysaying and adding no helpful content to the threads that he craps in I still stand by what I said.


Please show me where I put any words into your mouth? You made a statement. I asked if it was your place to decide. I suppose you are merely stating your opinion, which like mine, carries only the weight here that others decide to give it.

My opinion is that bitter, dissatisfied customers will tend to post their bitter, dissatisfied remarks at every opportunity, whether helpful or not. It tends to show that dissatisfied customers or former customers may cost a company greatly because they tend to tell anyone who will listen. And anyone who won't.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

steve1968 said:


> I GIVE UP. I hate to say it, I used to LOVE my Tivo. I talked my 2 brothers, 1 uncle and my parents into buying them, and they all thought they were great, but no more....we all give up.
> 
> The slowdowns we (and apparently alot of others) have been seeing for the last couple months have just gotten out of hand. The units are SO SLOW that it is just too painful to use. We have all decided to cancel our Tivo accounts.
> 
> ...


I have 3 TiVo's with 4 tuners. I use all of them on a daily basis. The slowdown that I have encountered on all the machines combined is as about as worrisome as a cloudy day. I can't imagine why your entire family would freak out over something so insignificant.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

Freak out? Cancelling an account for a service that isn't delivering isn't freaking out, it's responding to the poor response Tivo has shown to the problem.

Look at it this way...each and every time I start, stop, pull up a menu, make a selection, or pretty much ANYTHING....I wait between 15-20 seconds. Lets say I page down through the program guide 4 screens to see what's on....at best that simple act of hitting PAGE DOWN 4 times will result in a cumulative wait of over a minute. God forbid I try to channel surf...changing the channel just a handful of times could literally mean multiple minutes of waiting, and waiting and waiting.

Tonight I was watching a recording on Battlestar Galactica. When it hit a commercial break, I hit the fast forward button....it went through 1 full commercial, and a couple seconds of the 2nd commercials before it realized "Oh, you pressed fast forward? Oh, I guess I can do that sure." ARGHHHHHHHHH! That was actually one of the worst non-responsive waits in a while. Lucky me.

In the grand scheme is this the end of the world? No, of course not, it's just TV. But it sure would be nice to channel surf for an hour without a good chunck of that time lost to a non-responsive unit.

In hind-sight, I wish I never got rid of my Phillips Series 1. It was reliable, super fast, and is still going strong for the friend I sold it to. Maybe I'm going about this wrong. I should sell the Series 2 Tivo's, and buy a few Series 1 units on Ebay.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I wonder why some people's Tivos are suffering so bad. Both of mine (one with upgraded drive and one that is stock) have some delay when pulling up the guide, etc. but not on recorded shows and not a signicant amount when changing channels or moving through menus.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

steve1968 said:


> Freak out? Cancelling an account for a service that isn't delivering isn't freaking out, it's responding to the poor response Tivo has shown to the problem.
> 
> Look at it this way...each and every time I start, stop, pull up a menu, make a selection, or pretty much ANYTHING....I wait between 15-20 seconds. Lets say I page down through the program guide 4 screens to see what's on....at best that simple act of hitting PAGE DOWN 4 times will result in a cumulative wait of over a minute. God forbid I try to channel surf...changing the channel just a handful of times could literally mean multiple minutes of waiting, and waiting and waiting.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. I could not have tolerated that for a day much less several weeks.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

bmgoodman said:


> Please show me where I put any words into your mouth? You made a statement. I asked if it was your place to decide. I suppose you are merely stating your opinion, which like mine, carries only the weight here that others decide to give it.
> 
> My opinion is that bitter, dissatisfied customers will tend to post their bitter, dissatisfied remarks at every opportunity, whether helpful or not. It tends to show that dissatisfied customers or former customers may cost a company greatly because they tend to tell anyone who will listen. And anyone who won't.


Your clear insinuation that I thought that I had the power to make that decision when I never indicated that I did.

You're opinion that bitter, dissatisfied customers will tend to paint things with a negative brush as possible is dead on point. I happen to think that there isn't a place for that kind of crap around here, especially from someone who gave up their Tivos months ago and is solely here to throw mud and isn't interested in constructive dialog. (again, my opinion from reading many of robbins posts).



steve1968 said:


> Freak out? Cancelling an account for a service that isn't delivering isn't freaking out, it's responding to the poor response Tivo has shown to the problem.


When a service update to fix these items has been on the horizon for quite a while an will probably be seen in a matter of days, yes.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

GoHokies! said:


> And yet you're still here!!!
> 
> "The slowdown" hasn't been around for a year, and before the increase a few days ago, prices haven't gone up since I bought my first Tivo 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> BZZZZZT!!! I'm glad you're happy with your "satellite DVR", but at least make sure your posts are somewhat based on facts.


We had Tivo for a year, the slowdown started this summer. I did not say the pricing went up, we just discovered how expensive it was compared to better options. Now, the prices or contract term has gone up to boot!

P.S. I am still hear voicing my opinion so Tivo sees it, hears it, and makes changes. If npbody did so how could I expect them to improve things? If you are not happy with something you have to STEP UP, let people know, and keep doing so until things improve.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

GoHokies,
Well, apprently we just see this issue from different perspectives. That's fine, different folks have differerent opinions and priorities.

Just a quick question though, if the service update that has been "on the horizon for quite a while an will probably be seen in a matter of days" doesn't materialize soon, exactly how long would you suggest I continue paying money to Tivo for an almost un-functional device?


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

steve1968 said:


> exactly how long would you suggest I continue paying money to Tivo for an almost un-functional device?


7 days 13 hours 15 minutes and 4 seconds. 

Z


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

ZombiE said:


> 7 days 13 hours 15 minutes and 4 seconds.
> 
> Z


Thanksgiving , was always a save bet for updates. 

Steve, It seemed to me, I would see a improvement after a reboot.

I have been around for awhile. It always seems like TiVo fixes speed issues with the next SW update. Always seems like a speed issue arises every third SW release.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> All these posts on how Slow the Tivos are, I'm glad I never upgraded beyond the series 1


Do you have an upgraded hard drive? It takes ~20 seconds to get to the Now Playing list on one of my series 1s (I believe the one with the far bigger hard drive). It's painful.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

Leon,
Yeah, tried re-starting several times, and also tried to wipe it and setup as if it were new....same result. It improved for a short time, only to degrade again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kbmb said:


> No way is Tivo getting close to $700 for a DVR from me, and then raising the monthly rates.


Then get a S3 and transfer lifetime before the end of the year??


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

steve1968 said:


> GoHokies,
> Well, apprently we just see this issue from different perspectives. That's fine, different folks have differerent opinions and priorities.
> 
> Just a quick question though, if the service update that has been "on the horizon for quite a while an will probably be seen in a matter of days" doesn't materialize soon, exactly how long would you suggest I continue paying money to Tivo for an almost un-functional device?


It's always been quoted as "the fall update", so I would personally wait until Christmas. I'd also be doing a lot of reading here and signed up for the open beta so I could get the software as soon as I could.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

mattack said:


> Do you have an upgraded hard drive? It takes ~20 seconds to get to the Now Playing list on one of my series 1s (I believe the one with the far bigger hard drive). It's painful.


Avoid pain where possible.

Get a cachecard & 512meg of ram. (series 1 only)

Nice 'n speedy, whatever size drive you have.


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

robbins said:


> We had Tivo for a year, the slowdown started this summer. I did not say the pricing went up, we just discovered how expensive it was compared to better options. Now, the prices or contract term has gone up to boot!
> 
> P.S. I am still hear voicing my opinion so Tivo sees it, hears it, and makes changes. If npbody did so how could I expect them to improve things? If you are not happy with something you have to STEP UP, let people know, and keep doing so until things improve.


and voicing it, and voicing it, and voicing it some more. Every time someone says tivo is slow, you write the same thing... I gave mine up.

I have been with Tivo for over 6 years and never have I seen any problem not addressed by tivo.

How many other companies post to IBB to connect with their users and get feedback?

Do you really think Tivo wants people on a board which links from THEIR website constantly complaining? They will fix problems. They always do.

If you gave up your Tivo, well, you're here every single day to post the same thing over & over.

We get it... Tivo got it. They're working on it.

BTW - neither of my 2 units (1 SA and 1 DT) experienced the slowdown.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

<BTW - neither of my 2 units (1 SA and 1 DT) experienced the slowdown. >

But imagine how angry you would be if tonight you discovered that both your Tivos were unusable. And Tivo tech support said they couldn't do anything for you. Just think about that scenario for a few minutes. Then ask yourself how long would you be posting hateful messages.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> <BTW - neither of my 2 units (1 SA and 1 DT) experienced the slowdown. >
> 
> But imagine how angry you would be if tonight you discovered that both your Tivos were unusable. And Tivo tech support said they couldn't do anything for you. Just think about that scenario for a few minutes. Then ask yourself how long would you be posting hateful messages.


I would be posting for a while to find a fix, then perhaps lurking to find a fix - then moving on to find some other way to have a DVR that worked. Right now I would be lurking while waiting for the fall release to be anounced as released so I could hit the priority list.

I would certainly let TiVo know directly and if it came to it I would cancel with a specific reason as to why and CC an email to make sure the officers of the company knew why.

I would post some on why I was not using TiVo here but I would not waste my time on this board or any board just to try and "hurt" a company


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

HiDefGator said:


> <BTW - neither of my 2 units (1 SA and 1 DT) experienced the slowdown. >
> 
> But imagine how angry you would be if tonight you discovered that both your Tivos were unusable. And Tivo tech support said they couldn't do anything for you. Just think about that scenario for a few minutes. Then ask yourself how long would you be posting hateful messages.


 Not very long, and not in every thread saying the same thing.

Have I had problems with my units? Yes. Has Tivo worked with me on it because of postings here? Yes.

Did I go around complaining in every thread someone mentions the problem? No.


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

Steve--- I hear ya man. I was saying the same damn things. And all I got in response was a S3 works great! dont get me wrong I want one. Really bad. 
I went and got a Moto DVR from Cox. I love HD I loved recording HD not as good as me TiVo. I could have lived with it. Wife ---not so much.
I can not pay the $1000 ($800 box +$200 service) for the s3 nor can I justify it @. $500 total yes $700 total eh..
My S2's were so slow I could not use it as a tivo. I could get to my programs that I knew I wanted to watch and watch them. That was it. I could not browse the suggestions. I could not play any games I could not scroll through the menus. 
But I did find a cure.....I signed up for the Beta program.  its coming my friend its coming.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jmoak said:


> Avoid pain where possible.
> 
> Get a cachecard & 512meg of ram. (series 1 only)


kind of expensive, IMHO.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

mattack said:


> kind of expensive, IMHO.


With the mental and physical pain apparently caused by slow tivos around here lately, I had to at least mention it.

I found one with the ram included for $70. ...and a 4+mbps transfer rate is pretty sweet.


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

But the problem I had with the whole damn thing is:
1. I didn't ask for the update.
2. My box was working fine without the update.
3. After the update my box was hosed.

Its like buying a fast car say a Dodge Viper and having it go 200mph or since you can go 75 "legally" here it will do that. But then you take it into the Dodge dealership for an oil change and when you get it back it will barely go 45mph. And then Dodge say we had to "update" your software in the car everything is fine now .
Sure you can drive the car. Sure it runs and sounds nice. But you can not take it out of the city. And then when you try and get answers people just say well you should get a new car. Or go buy extra parts that cost more or about the same as the car does now. ($70 when you can get a new box for free AR)
Just bad customer service all around. I mean Even Micro$oft gives you like 2 years before they force you to upgrade Win95,98 or XP from SP1 to SP2. 
IMHO I think TiVo should let you download it as long as it is a non-critical thing.


----------



## aard (May 13, 2002)

steve1968 said:


> And it would be just good corporate practice for the company to admit that a problem exists in an "official" manner. Be that via the web site, email, or calling for support.


for a problem of this magnitude (a home theater component taking ~30 seconds to respond to a button press on the remote) it would be good corporate practise for the company to proactively notify customers who might be suffering from the problem that they're aware of it, collect a list of names of people who are experiencing the problem, prompt them about a beta release that possibly fixes it, and then notify them when the release has been pushed that totally solves the problem. i realize what a nightmare this would be and how much money it would cost.

i've come to expect a different level of service from tivo and this has been a sore disappointment. i can't say with all certainty that i won't EVER buy another tivo unit but when it comes time to replace one of my dvr's i will shop around (media center, mythtv) whereas before my experience with the series 1 units and tivo in general lead me to upgrade to a series 2 unit without doing a lot of research on the competition. i also willingly and quietly accepted the pricing restructure based on the quality of the unit and my perception of the quality of customer service. now i just feel foolish for doing so.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

steelio said:


> But the problem I had with the whole damn thing is:
> 1. I didn't ask for the update.


This much is incorrect. If you are a subscriber, and you connect to the TiVo service, you are asking for all updates. That is a non-negotiable element of the service agreement. If you don't like it, your only option is to not connect to the TiVo service. No equivocations or if-and-or-buts apply.



> Just bad customer service all around.


Well, not really. It's a bug. Are bugs "bad customer service"? No, they're a fact of life. How long is it reasonable for them to work on the bug before they provide a fix? Now that's a matter of good versus bad customer service, but also a matter of subjective severity. You're making it sound like (relatively speaking) a city collapsed into the Earth's crust, when in reality a highway developed a number of pot-holes. No question there is a problem, and cumulatively there have been a few recently that add up to a major concern in my mind. However, this one problem is just one problem, and of only moderate severity on its own.



> I mean Even Micro$oft gives you like 2 years before they force you to upgrade Win95,98 or XP from SP1 to SP2.


Microsoft has a different distribution model for their updates. If you like their model so much, get your DVR from them. Oh wait -- they aren't offering one. (Yet.)


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I have two TiVos, I noticed that my first one, S2 Single Tuner, is somewhat slow after the upgrade, it was like 5 seconds delaying.

But for my S2 Dual Tuner, I don't see any delaying that I have experence with my first one.

Maybe the latest upgrade was written for S2 DT ?


----------



## doomsdayspastic (Nov 6, 2006)

i'm with you Steve.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

steelio said:


> And then when you try and get answers people just say well you should get a new car. Or go buy extra parts that cost more or about the same as the car does now. ($70 when you can get a new box for free AR)


 the extra parts for 70$ were to make a series 1 run faster. It was dropped in this thread but is not part of the slowdown via bug issue. Series 1 will not be getting updates so get one of those from ebay and you will not have to worry about getting updates ever again


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

aard said:


> for a problem of this magnitude (a home theater component taking ~30 seconds to respond to a button press on the remote)...


Just for comparison, the Motorola 34xx/64xx DVRs suffer from a chronic bug whereby the box locks up completely, every so often (and the probability varies based on the individual box and on individual usage -- it is truly a matter of lack of robustness in the design). This often requires unplugging the box to resolve. This always empties the program guide data, so you cannot even schedule recordings for a period of time. (I had this happen to me last night, and even this morning I could still not schedule my recordings for tonight -- and that was despite that they had already been scheduled previous to the lock-up.) Comparatively, the TiVo never encounters anything as severe as that. And so between TiVo and the Motorola box, we can get a good feeling for what is customary and expected response to problems such as these (i.e., very little -- I cannot even convince Comcast to ask Motorola to consider looking into fixing the problem). I'm not saying the way TiVo's been handling technical problems recently has been especially good -- I'm just saying that we get what we pay for, and at these price-points, evidently, we don't get much.



> i realize what a nightmare this would be and how much money it would cost.


I do resent that tech support people don't just log every complaint that comes in. That's a violation of basic quality principles. (I've been a quality management expert for about twenty years, so I know of what I speak.) I don't care whether or not you've heard of the problem or not, or whether you *think* it is caused by something else. I called -- so you record the problem. If a lot of people are having a problem, your management had BETTER *want* to know about that.

So I agree with you up to that point.



> i've come to expect a different level of service from tivo and this has been a sore disappointment.


However, there is a limit to what we should expect. I do expect the tech support people to keep their mouths shut if they have something snide or snarky to say, or in any way have a thought about tryting to deflect customers from reporting problems. However, they should be honest enough to say, "Sorry, but TiVo management has determined that we do not believe this is a problem with our service or software, and we will not be providing further support on your problem report unless further information indicates that our original determination was incorrect." That's the way a professional software organization handles problem reports if they don't think that it is their problem. And that IS a valid response -- we shouldn't expect them to just roll over and magically resolve every problem report entered by their customers.



> i can't say with all certainty that i won't EVER buy another tivo unit but when it comes time to replace one of my dvr's i will shop around (media center, mythtv)


These are non-starters, practically-speaking. I'm pretty technologically-oriented and I have absolutely no interest in going down the path of creating a FrankenDVR. I want it packaged for me -- (mostly) plug and play. That's what TiVo is going up against. And I bet I reflect the vast majority of Americans in that regard. If TiVo is the best (mostly) plug-and-play device there is, that's all they have to worry about. I'm just not sure that they're as far ahead of the pack as they used to be.


----------



## aard (May 13, 2002)

bicker said:


> Just for comparison, the Motorola 34xx/64xx DVRs suffer from a chronic bug
> ...
> I'm pretty technologically-oriented and I have absolutely no interest in going down the path of creating a FrankenDVR.


well, basically this is the underpinnings of my REAL issue with this situation. after dealing with computers all day i have no desire to have to deal with a "computer" to watch the television. i know that realistically all of these dvr devices are computers and what i have valued most about the tivo was its ability to HIDE that fact from me completely. nothing is more frustrating than coming home after troubleshooting computer problems all day and turning on the tv and experencing...computer problems. this is why i find the concept of stealing satellite tv so funny - who wants to come home to find out that they can't watch tv because of a computer error?

i'm partially thrilled my parents' tivo gave up the ghost before this issue came along. you can't imagine what sort of christmas vacation i'd have this year if i tried to explain to my parents what was going on with this issue.



> I'm just saying that we get what we pay for, and at these price-points, evidently, we don't get much.


well - if that's the case, where are the higher price-points with the better service? i don't see them being able to charge more unless they could offer something above-and-beyond what they offer now. all i'm REALLY after is for what they offer now to work the way it used to.

<insert quote here about never knowing what you have until it's gone> :|


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

bicker said:


> This much is incorrect. If you are a subscriber, and you connect to the TiVo service, you are asking for all updates. That is a non-negotiable element of the service agreement. If you don't like it, your only option is to not connect to the TiVo service. No equivocations or if-and-or-buts apply.


So what you are saying is similar to.. well lets use the car analogy again..If I got a GM car with onstar and subscribe to onstar and accept their terms and conditions, and they then wanted to start listening to everything I say that would be just part of the deal. I should accept it or get a new car?

Yes I hear what you are saying and yes I clicked the little button saying yeah sure I guess I have to accept this because I have a lifetime TiVo and if I dont I then have a doorstop. Well I pretty much have that door stop now.



bicker said:


> Well, not really. It's a bug. Are bugs "bad customer service"? No, they're a fact of life.


No the fact that they don't admit to or try and help you fix the bug. That you had nothing to do with. I had a toshiba DVD tivo that well just Died after an update. They said it was the hard drive and my response to that was "Why was it working before the "update"? They then said sorry but you have to buy a new Tivo. I am sorry but that is crap no matter how much sugar they put on it they are still feeding you crap.



bicker said:


> Microsoft has a different distribution model for their updates. If you like their model so much, get your DVR from them. Oh wait -- they aren't offering one. (Yet.)


Well last time I checked they had one ( thought it was for DirectTV). It didn't do to well, and didnt LG make one for them as well?, but my point was maybe TiVo should look @ their model and adjust or try and fix it. I was merely trying to point out that even the big bugfest we call "our operating system of 'choice'" makes it somewhat painless to have someone else test the waters before you.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

steelio said:


> I had a toshiba DVD tivo that well just Died after an update. They said it was the hard drive and my response to that was "Why was it working before the "update"? They then said sorry but you have to buy a new Tivo. I am sorry but that is crap no matter how much sugar they put on it they are still feeding you crap.


FWIW, have you tried going to the Tivo Upgrade Forum? If you're reasonably comfortable working inside your PC, I'd bet you can recover from your problem. I was able to fix a corrupt partition table and resurrect a "dead" Tivo in just a few hours. YMMV. Good luck!


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

yeah it didnt work. That unit is long gone. Fortunately Toshiba had a little better customer service. They swapped me units even AFTER the warranty time expired.


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

I always get a kick, reading threads like this. It is amazing to me, that there are guys on here that will stand up for TIVO, no matter what the situation.
I bet, if TIVO announced tomorrow, that they were eliminating all EXISTING lifetime subscriptions, upping the monthly rate to $49 per month, and rolling out a mandatory update, that made it impossible to FF through commercials, and someone started a thread gripping about it, there would be at least one person, if not several, who would try to bash the guy for griping while praising that TIVO is still better that the Motorola DVR.
I've had TIVO for 6 or more years, and absolutely love it, but they have done several things in the past, that I haven't agreed with. And it IS bad customer service, not to acknowledge that there is a "slow down" problem for some, that came with the last software update. I dont care if its only 1 % of all owners, who are experiencing it. There are enough people on this board complaining about it, and enough "higher ups" who have seen the complaints, that Tivo has been aware of the problem for sometime. The least they could have done, if not informing the the phone flunkies of the situation, would have been to post something on this board, right away, that they have received several complaints about a slowdown issue, and are looking into it. Would that have been soooo tough?
And what would be so terrible, about allowing people to opt out of software updates if they want?
That being said, you can take my TIVO away from me, when you pry it from my cold dead hands, but if they have a new software update, that causes the box to electrocute people, when they touch it, I am not gonna stand in a bucket of water, and grab it, while singing out praises!!!!!
OK, rant over!!!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

> I always get a kick, reading threads like this. It is amazing to me, that there are guys on here that will stand up for TIVO, no matter what the situation.
> I bet, if TIVO announced tomorrow, that they were eliminating all EXISTING lifetime subscriptions, upping the monthly rate to $49 per month, and rolling out a mandatory update, that made it impossible to FF through commercials, and someone started a thread gripping about it, there would be at least one person, if not several, who would try to bash the guy for griping while praising that TIVO is still better that the Motorola DVR.


That would pretty much suck for pricing, but it would in fact still be better than a Moto box that locks up and misses your programs. Too bad the canceling of existing lifetime would land Tivo in court, so lets try to stick a little closer to reality, shall we?



catfan said:


> I've had TIVO for 6 or more years, and absolutely love it, but they have done several things in the past, that I haven't agreed with. And it IS bad customer service, not to acknowledge that there is a "slow down" problem for some, that came with the last software update.


Actually, they did acknowledge the slowdown, several times...



> I dont care if its only 1 % of all owners, who are experiencing it. There are enough people on this board complaining about it, and enough "higher ups" who have seen the complaints, that Tivo has been aware of the problem for sometime. The least they could have done, if not informing the the phone flunkies of the situation, would have been to post something on this board, right away, that they have received several complaints about a slowdown issue, and are looking into it. Would that have been soooo tough?


No it isn't, that's why Tivo did it. I suggest using the search and getting your facts straight before posting such a misguided rant as this one. 



> And what would be so terrible, about allowing people to opt out of software updates if they want?


Again, use the search, this has been discussed many times. It's part of the agreement you agreed to when you signed up for Tivo service, and after several years imagine the different number of software versions and features that would have to be supported. Since you have such a dim view of Tivo's support of one version at a time (overly simplifed, since that ignores the S1 and the temporary 7.3/8.0 split between the S2 and S3), why do you think that they can cope with a much harder problem?



> That being said, you can take my TIVO away from me, when you pry it from my cold dead hands, but if they have a new software update, that causes the box to electrocute people, when they touch it, I am not gonna stand in a bucket of water, and grab it, while singing out praises!!!!!
> OK, rant over!!!


That's the most ridiculous thing I've read. Thanks for playing, please come back and play again once you find yourself a clue about how things work in the real world.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

aard said:


> where are the higher price-points with the better service?


Waiting for a larger market of customers willing to pay significantly more to materialize.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

steelio said:


> So what you are saying is similar to.. well lets use the car analogy again..If I got a GM car with onstar and subscribe to onstar and accept their terms and conditions, and they then wanted to start listening to everything I say that would be just part of the deal. I should accept it or get a new car?


Get a new car??? What the heck are you talking about? Let's try to keep this discussion relevant, okay? Perhaps you meant to stay that you should just accept it or *stop pressing the Onstar button*. That's closer to a reasonable comparison.

Regardless, it's still no where near an analogy to this situation. Instead, consider you got a GM car with Onstar, and subscribe to Onstar service, and accept their terms and conditions, and they institute a change whereby every time you press the button, a whole set of diagnostics about your car's recent usage is uploaded to them. You can either accept that, or (again) *stop pressing the Onstar button*.



> No the fact that they don't admit to or try and help you fix the bug.


I discussed that... I said:

I do resent that tech support people don't just log every complaint that comes in. That's a violation of basic quality principles. (I've been a quality management expert for about twenty years, so I know of what I speak.) I don't care whether or not you've heard of the problem or not, or whether you *think* it is caused by something else. I called -- so you record the problem. If a lot of people are having a problem, your management had BETTER *want* to know about that.​


> Well last time I checked they had one ( thought it was for DirectTV). It didn't do to well, and didnt LG make one for them as well?, but my point was maybe TiVo should look @ their model and adjust or try and fix it.


"Fix" it so it is like one that others have tried and failed? Did you really mean to say that?  The point is that maybe TiVo's model is the best one the market is willing to bear at this time. Don't blame a company for the fact that there aren't many customers willing to pay for what *you* want.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

catfan64 said:


> There are enough people on this board complaining about it, and enough "higher ups" who have seen the complaints, that Tivo has been aware of the problem for sometime. The least they could have done, if not informing the the phone flunkies of the situation, would have been to post something on this board, right away, that they have received several complaints about a slowdown issue, and are looking into it. Would that have been soooo tough?


 they did do that. I saw two threads they posted in to say they were looking into the slow down problem. Those were some of the first trheads started on problems with 7.3. Unfortunately posters chose to focus on their whining and those posts were lost about 40 threads ago. Like most of your post you just are arguing from ignorance which is typical of the "your just a fanboy" type of post


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

I rest my case!!!!

Now everybody just calm down, and drink the kool-aid!!!!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

catfan64 said:


> I rest my case!!!!
> 
> Now everybody just calm down, and drink the kool-aid!!!!!


you had no case- did you not get that everything you stated in your post was just flat wrong.


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> they did do that. I saw two threads they posted in to say they were looking into the slow down problem. Those were some of the first trheads started on problems with 7.3. Unfortunately posters chose to focus on their whining and those posts were lost about 40 threads ago. Like most of your post you just are arguing from ignorance which is typical of the "your just a fanboy" type of post


And now I'm ignorant, for having an opinion.

Welcome to the Tivo FORUM.

Main Entry: fo·rum 
Pronunciation: 'for-&m
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural forums also fo·ra /-&/
Etymology: Latin; akin to Latin foris outside, fores door -- more at DOOR
1 a : the marketplace or public place of an ancient Roman city forming the center of judicial and public business b : a public meeting place for open discussion c : a medium (as a newspaper or online service) of open discussion or expression of ideas

.....unless of course, your expression of ideas are negative towards Tivo. That's just blasphemy!!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

catfan64 said:


> And now I'm ignorant, for having an opinion.


 another hallmark of the "just a fanboy" whine. misdirection of the actual posts content.
I posted you were ignorant of the FACT that TiVo representatives had indeed posted on this forum about the slowdown and they were working on it. There was no opninion involved in this at all.

You can express all you want but since it was all flat wrong I will state so, though of course you say I should only post positive comments on your posts as to do otherwise would squelch the free expression on the forum .


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> you had no case- did you not get that everything you stated in your post was just flat wrong.


I think I proved my case perfectly. I made a post, that had a negative Tivo vibe, and get attatcked.

As you can see, I have made less than 200 posts on this board since 2002. I dont read every single post on the board, and just occasionally hop on and try to keep up with the news, and theres always threads where someone says something negative about TIVO, and gets attacked.

I will stop posting now, as it is pretty obvious, that someone who has near 10000 posts in 3 years (that about 10, every single day), is not going to respect anyone elses opinion.

As I said before, I am probably one of Tivo's biggest fans, but God help me for having an impure negative thought about Tivo.

I wont reply, so feel free to go ahead and follow-up with your "It's OK Tivo brethren, I fought the evil anit-Tivo beast, and won. Have some more Kool-aid" post.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

catfan64 said:


> I think I proved my case perfectly. I made a post, that had a negative Tivo vibe, and get attatcked.


you had a post in which every single thing you stated as fact was wrong. The fact you continue to ignore you were wrong and give some lame excuse for posting things as facts when you yourself state you would not know one way or the other just goes to the heart of why you were hassled for the post. It was not the negative TiVo vibe - it was your ignorance you were hassled for, there is a difference but you will most likely remain ignorant of the difference so have fun with that.


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

bicker said:


> "Fix" it so it is like one that others have tried and failed? Did you really mean to say that?  The point is that maybe TiVo's model is the best one the market is willing to bear at this time. Don't blame a company for the fact that there aren't many customers willing to pay for what *you* want.


I take it you have never had any of your TiVo's stop working after they "updated" it. I have 3 times now. 2 of them on this last update.

I was using the car analogy because that is something everyone can relate to. I am guessing not because there is a button involved. I was just trying to think of something where people subscribe to a service ( I bought a lifetime agreement in 1999 and it is a totally different agreement than the current one.) and are forced to either a.) Accept it and agree that TiVo could kill your box and not pay you or give you any sort of releif or B.) Abandon the whole DVR thing because most everything else sucks out there.

Yes it is broke. And no I don't want them to do and have everyone take "What I want" I would like them to evaluate their policy. I have gone to Disney World, Vegas, Cruises, and I have also been to some local places. There is a reason that Disney Hotels charge a lot. And there is a reason why the Mirage in LV charges more that motel 8 in Vegas. Now TiVo has to ask themselves.....Are we a motel 8 or are we a Mandalay Bay?

I would think they would want the best for their customers and not just the bottom line. Because sometimes the best for the customer is the best for the bottom line.

And I agree there are many on the board that will eat whatever crap TiVo throws @ them. Don't get me wrong I am still trying to talk some family members into TiVo rather than the Moto cablebox, but I am just not 100% satisfied like I was back in '99. They are slipping.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

steelio said:


> And I agree there are many on the board that will eat whatever crap TiVo throws @ them. Don't get me wrong I am still trying to talk some family members into TiVo rather than the Moto cablebox, but I am just not 100% satisfied like I was back in '99. They are slipping.


I have been fortunate in that my TiVo DVRs did not become unuseable after 7.3, but I do agree that TiVo needs to more carefully evaluate deals with 3rd parties to make sure they do not "sell something" to the third party that will hard to deliver in the given timeframe and have the consequence of hurting existing customers with a problematic release.
I am not liking that on my DT bundle I will most likely have to commit to 3 years to pay the 6.95 rate when at the time I did the bundle it would have been commit for 1 year to pay the 6.95.

These are definitely things TiVo needs to improve upon to get back to the highest quality status.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

The bickering on these threads crack me up. Thanks... I needed a good Friday laugh. 

My Tivo can beat your Tivo up. Freakin' Hilarious.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I still maintain that a post by a Tivo employee in a forum that is not part of Tivo does not equal Tivo admitting there is a problem. Particularly when the admission in the post run counter to what we are told when we call Tivo directly.

What it comes down to is...who is a customer supposed to beleive, the support number at the company that makes the product, or a post on an internet forum that says something different. 

Suppose I didn't have access to the internet. I would have no idea that Tivo apparently knows about the problem, and no idea that a fix might be in the works.

And to anyone who says that this site is part of Tivo, read the banner at the top of the forum. It says very clearly "This site is not part of Tivo".

For what it's worth, I'm waiting to see if the update actually shows up on any of our units. If it does show soon (and fix the slow issues), then fine...but if I'm sitting around in a month with a Tivo that STILL doesn't work, you won't have to listen to me complain anymore, cause I'll dump them and have no need to use these forums anymore.


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

I hear ya. But I'm not even gripping about price.. yet. 
I just dont like the force feeding of updates. Their should be a time line and anything critical should be made aware. Whats wrong with signing up for a low tier TiVo service that does not include home media kidzone and all that other BS?
If memory serves me correct doesn't TiVo make money selling our viewing habits and other commercials inside the box? Why do they need more money from us then?

It somewhat fixes it. It is still slower than it was prior to the last update, but significantly faster than it was. Still a little laggy.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I've used both Tivo and Dishnetwork PVR's. I find the Tivo interface to be much easier to navigate and to use. I get more information at once in an easy to read manner. Plus, when shows change time slots or networks, or networks change their name, I do nothing! The Tivo fixes it all for me. Not so with Dish (at that time). I don't know if that's changed since I was Dish customer.

I currently have Comcast, but not their PVR. Their user guide is even worse than Dish's. Plus, they don't carry enough HD channels for me to really care about recording them. I have 2 S2 Tivo's, and I'm sticking with them, especially since a fix for the slowness is apparently right around corner.

I do think that with the way technology is changing, Tivo will be up against competition that will get better and better and make it harder for Tivo to compete.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The OP is entitled to his opinions. I've been frustrated by the slowdown issues introduced by 7.3 as well. And, given recent postings, it looks like we'll see relief soon.

I think the REAL issue is the point he raises about the front-line CSRs - Tivo does need to improve the general information available to them. There is NO EXCUSE for ANY CSR not to know of some general problems that many users are seeing. That doesn't mean all are or that all problems will be fixed, but if Tivo sent out a monthly alert (assuming they don't already and that the CSRs actually ready them) with "known issues", then the average user who doesn't follow TCF would have a better understanding of what's going on. In an ideal world, Tivo would send a message to the Tivo boxes of existing subs with the same summary, but that would probably generate even more calls.

I'll bet most people don't realize that Tivo does regular code releases with both bug fixes and new function.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I think you'll find that the new software release is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope so, I REALLY REALLY do. All I want is to watch TV and enjoy a working DVR again.

Just would be nice to know if I'm stuck with a practically non-working device for days, weeks, months, years, eons, millenia, etc...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

VOLFAN said:


> The bickering on these threads crack me up. Thanks... I needed a good Friday laugh.
> 
> My Tivo can beat your Tivo up. Freakin' Hilarious.


Actually, it has very little to do with that, and everything to do with posters that can't understand that their so called "facts" are completely wrong.

JFH3 raises a good point that the CSRs seem to be behind the curve when it comes to getting the right information - that certainly seems to be a problem that isn't unique to Tivo, but it would be nice if they could get better. Like I mentioned before, I'd much rather get the info straight from the horses mouth here on the forums than trust what a CSR has to say.


----------



## TiV0Joe (Nov 12, 2006)

Yo Yo Yo! TiV0Joe is in the HOUSE!


----------

